# Fish Oil Dosage?



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok, I've never been big on supplementing my dogs diets, but I want to start adding in some Fish Oil, mainly for my new foster dog. However I am unsure of the dosage for them, and most of the websites I've looked at are very, very vague... Here's a rundown of my pack. Suggestions greatly appreciated!

Georgia-5 yr, SF, Australian Cattle Dog-28#
Sydney-2.5 yr, SF, Australian Cattle Dog-32#
Griffey-1.5 yr, NM, Australian Cattle Dog-54#
Riley-2 yr, MN, Boxer-56#
Zeus-1.5 yr, MN, Boxer-53#
Gemini-12 wk, F, Am Bully (from what I've learned here)-11#

Thanks in advance!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I use to be a big fish oil user till I learned that too much causes birth defects like cleft palettes. I use wheat germ oil and it comes in a gallon pump bottle and I use half a pump per dog. Also if you have a lot of dogs it is only about $17 at the feed store for a gallon where as fish oil is really expensive if bought by the gallon.

When I using fish oil for the dogs I bought it from costco for a big bottle of gel caps for 9.99. It is 1200mg per pill and I gave 2 pills a day. I think it all depends on personal preference and I think that is why you cannot find a recommended dosage. If you are going to do fish oil I would go that route because it is cheaper and already measured Mg in each pill. It is less likely you can give them too much when it is in pill form.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I use to be a big fish oil user till I learned that too much causes birth defects like cleft palettes. I use wheat germ oil and it comes in a gallon pump bottle and I use half a pump per dog. Also if you have a lot of dogs it is only about $17 at the feed store for a gallon where as fish oil is really expensive if bought by the gallon.
> 
> When I using fish oil for the dogs I bought it from costco for a big bottle of gel caps for 9.99. It is 1200mg per pill and I gave 2 pills a day. I think it all depends on personal preference and I think that is why you cannot find a recommended dosage. If you are going to do fish oil I would go that route because it is cheaper and already measured Mg in each pill. It is less likely you can give them too much when it is in pill form.


Great post!

I use 1 capsule daily of 1200mg Alaskan Fish Oil.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I also use one gel cap per day 1200mg.I purchased my fish oil at Wal mart..Buy one get on free.So i ended paying 12 bucks for 200 caps


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

jsgixxer said:


> I also use one gel cap per day 1200mg.I purchased my fish oil at Wal mart..Buy one get on free.So i ended paying 12 bucks for 200 caps


i buy from a health food store and i paid 9.99 for a 180 capsule bottle.. it's HUGE!!! lol

oh one thing you might want to look for, is fish oil from wild caught fish, as farm raised fish has certain levels of things that aren't good for us or the dogs...

i can't put my finger on it if its the bad fatty acids or mercury? Lisa? Whitney? anyone know?


----------



## alfredoe (Sep 16, 2009)

*Fish oil dosage*

Hi All. Dogs are carnivore animals that should get certain amounts of omega 3 fatty acids in their diets or they get sick. That is why it is called an ESSENTIAL fat or fatty acid.

Now, move to the present diets for dogs, what is in those dry food bags you give your dog? Just omega 6, almost zero omega 3. Most of what they put in there is just grains. The digestion of the poor animal is not made for that, he just gets ill. You should give him something else but that is another subject.

The least you can do for your dog is to give him 1 or 2 fish oil capsules a day. It willdo him some good, not all.

If you want to read more, please read Fish Oil for Dogs, Understanding Why You Should Add it to His Diet

Best wishes,
Alfredo E.


----------



## titan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

I use Sea Pet fish oil w/ "E" and for my 90 lb OEB it is 1.5 tsp per day. fish oil has shown to improve a puppies learning abilities. And alway supplement with vitamin "E" as fish oil has shown to possibly lower the dogs body "E" and supplementing it makes sure it does not happen


----------

